# Range



## j12racer (Dec 17, 2009)

whats up guys............ i work at lockheed in the fort worth area...... any handgun ranges around worth paying for and goin to??? i hear the elk castle it exspensive and the ppl there arent the nicest...idk i havent been...... do i need to take my own targets or what??? idk how it works i have only been to a trap and skeet range........ thanks for your help guys!!!



:smt160


----------



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

Check out On Target in Wheatland(aka Whiskey Flats) over on Hwy 377 going south from Benbrook I-20. Here is their website:
http://www.ontargetfirearms.com/index.html

People are friendly and helpful, ranges fees reasonable, and nice facility.

Marty


----------

